# [baladeur numérique]un peut utopique(Résolu)

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

j’ai un baladeur un peut minable (de base) et je me suis dis qu’il serait dommage de ne pas profiter pleinnement de la musique avec les moyens techniques que nous avons.

et je me demandais si un baladeur répondant au critères suivants existerait  :Razz:  :

Fonctionne avec l’UMS (cela vas s’en dire…).

Support de l’ogg.

Un outil de signet (quand on éteint l’engin au milieu d’un morceau, il doit se souvenir du morceau et du moment du morceau où il s’est arrêté).

Un égaliseur (si c’est pas trop demandé  :Embarassed:  ).

Support des méta-données de l’ogg.

Support de l’utf-8.

Support du FLAC.

De préférence avec une interface à boutons non à écran tactile.

Mémoire de masse amovible (*SD ou autre (?)).

Bonne autonomie.

Encombrement aussi faible que possible.

Rien que ça ! Plus sérieusement, je doute qu’un appareil existant sur le marché réunisse à la fois tous ces critères et c’est pourquoi je les ai classés par ordre de priorité, les trois derniers critères ne sont pas vraiment importants mais ils sont appréciables (évidement !) et pourraient départager deux candidats non-équivalents.

Sinon, j’ai trouvé quelques appareils assez satisfaisants, déjà y a le Meizu (Ce modèle est un peut ancien mais je ne doute pas que cette marque ai fait de bonnes choses par la suite) puis le Cowon mais tous deux manques de certains des critères sus-cités et c’est pourquoi je viens prendre conseil au cas où vous connaîtriez mieux  :Smile: .

Ah, le prix ? On verra ça plus tard. Dans ma grande naïveté je suppose qu’un appareil de musique ne doit pas dépasser les 100€ au grand maximum, 70€ pour un appareil performant me semble raisonnable. M’aurait-t-on menti ?

Merci de vos conseils  :Wink: 

À bientôt.Last edited by Napoleon on Tue Dec 06, 2011 10:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

La comme ça je dirais : Sansa Fuze avec firmware rockbox : http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/SansaFuze

Chez Cowon, tu vas largement dépasser ton budget. Il font des bons trucs, mais c'est largement au dessus niveau tarif.

----------

## barul

Je me demande si Rockbox a bien son  utilité. Je l'utilise sur mon Sansa Clip+, et je ne vois pas vraiment ce qu'il fait de plus pour un utilisateur de base…

----------

## bdouxx

dans tout les cas, le sansa fuze me semble bien faire tout ce que tu demandes...

----------

## guilc

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Je me demande si Rockbox a bien son  utilité. Je l'utilise sur mon Sansa Clip+, et je ne vois pas vraiment ce qu'il fait de plus pour un utilisateur de base…

 

Firmware d'origine avec l'étage d'ampli bridée et spectre tronqué, tout ça débloqué sous rockbox, ainsi qu'un equalizer de qualité. En tous cas d'après les infos que j'ai pu collecter à droite et à gauche.

En tous cas, je l'utilise et en suis très content sur mon Cowon D2+

----------

## Napoleon

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> dans tout les cas, le sansa fuze me semble bien faire tout ce que tu demandes...

 

Pas exactement. Évidement il rempli une grande partie des critères et l’on dira que je chipote en voulant un pareil qui les réunisse tous, mais voila, c’est précisément l’objet de mon sujet : Savoir si ce baladeur ultime éxiste avant d’investir dans un autre.

En outre, je n’ai pas pu savoir si le fuze remplis les conditions suivantes :

Support des méta-données de l’ogg. 

Support de l’utf-8. 

La gestion des signets.

Et puis ses boutons ne sont pas très ergonomiques, ils tendent plutôt vers le tactile.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Chez Cowon, tu vas largement dépasser ton budget. Il font des bons trucs, mais c'est largement au dessus niveau tarif.

 Disons que si dépasser 100€ contreviendrait à la morale, cette morale n’est pas si incorruptible non plus, à condition que les fonctionnalités et la qualité soient exceptionnels  :Wink: . Mais je suis séptique au vu de ton « largement au dessus niveau tarif » :/ Je me renseigne plus exactement cela dit.

EDIT : Ah oui quand même, le Cowon iAudio 10 ne coûte que plus de 100€… ça cale, hmm, disons que je le garde sous le main et il ne me reste plus qu’à me décider entre ce dernier et le Sansa Fuze + firmwareLast edited by Napoleon on Mon Dec 05, 2011 9:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bdouxx

Support des méta-données de l’ogg.    -> oui

Support de l’utf-8.  -> il me semble que oui

Gestion des signets. -> c'est bien de gestion de favoris que tu parles? si c'est oui, il me semble que oui.

Il ne faut pas confondre le "sansa fuze" et le "sansa fuze +"

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/lecteur-mp3/sandisk-sansa-fuze-8-go-p4460/test.html

Il y a une molette réelle qui tourne( ce n'est pas une molette style ipod).

quand tu appuis sur les boutons et sur les 4 coins de la molette , cela s'enfonce.

Par contre il date un peu, je ne sais pas s'il a été remplacé chez tout les vendeurs par le sansa fuze +.

----------

## Napoleon

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> Support des méta-données de l’ogg.    -> oui
> 
> Support de l’utf-8.  -> il me semble que oui
> 
> Gestion des signets. -> c'est bien de gestion de favoris que tu parles? si c'est oui, il me semble que oui.

 pour ne pas nous emmélés les pinceaux sur de pathétiques questions de sémantiques disons que, quand je l’éteins au beau milieu d’une lecture, au ralumage, il doit se rappeler de l’endroit du morceau où je l’ai interrompu.

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> Il ne faut pas confondre le "sansa fuze" et le "sansa fuze +"
> 
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/lecteur-mp3/sandisk-sansa-fuze-8-go-p4460/test.html

 Pour le coup j’utilisais le symbole « + » comme véritable conjonction copulative en parlant du « Sanza fuz (d’une part) » + « le firmware ».

Pour innitier un nouveau genre de troll sémantique, je dirais qu’il serait plus exacte, de la part de Sandisk de la baptiser « sanza fuze ++ »  :Wink: .

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> Il y a une molette réelle qui tourne( ce n'est pas une molette style ipod).
> 
> quand tu appuis sur les boutons et sur les 4 coins de la molette , cela s'enfonce.

 Parfait, je pense que vous m’avez présenté si gentiment tout ce qu’il y’avait à savoir. Il ne me reste plus qu’à faire un choix (difficile).

----------

## Napoleon

Je me permet de faire remonter ce fil vieux de deux ans seulement pour demander si entre-temps, d’autres modèles de baladeurs n’ont pas vu le jour vue que je compte refaire une acquisition sans me fonder sur des critères anciens :)

----------

